# PVC FA to flex connector help



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

What brand and kind of flex connector? I've installed a lot of T & B connectors for both pvc flex and metal sealtite into FA's with no issues.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I have used some WD40 and a lighter, soften up the plastic and turn. It works best if you have a tri vise and a set of 480 channel locks.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Cut some threads off.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

use some pvc glue on the FA. The solvent glue will soften the threads and allow you to bottom out the fitting in the FA.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Try some lube.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Elect-Rick said:


> Does anybody have any tips or tricks to get a flex connector to screw into a PVC FA. It seems like the threads are just a lil bit off. I have had this problem before with smaller sized fittings but I forced it in and kinda re-threaded it in a way, but 4" isn't that easy to do.


PVC female adaptors I think are tapered, like bell box and Myers hubs. Seal tite connectors are made for a ring and locknut.

It's going to be a fight.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> PVC female adaptors I think are tapered, like bell box and Myers hubs. Seal tite connectors are made for a ring and locknut.
> 
> It's going to be a fight.


Seal tite connectors are tapered as well.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

g-alberta said:


> use some pvc glue on the fa. The solvent glue will soften the threads and allow you to bottom out the fitting in the fa.



bingo.


----------

